# Job offer in UAE



## qatspin

I have got a job offer for ADGAS Das-island for an instrumrnt Supervisor grade 12 , on contract hire .
it says a job rotation of 35/28 35 on/28 off cycle . the salary offered is Lumpsum AED 16500/- monthly .
and to and fro ticket amount .

I am not sure ,what Adgas is offering to contract hire employees on grade 12 .

whether contract hire salary for grade 12 is same as adgas direct hire grade 12 employees with facilities and other allowences.
job will be based on DAS-island



any input will be highly appreciated


----------



## jasmine24

Hello it means you are working 35 days on and 25 days of? They put you on rotation schedule the salary is not bad for a grade 12. Am sure their are other allowances that will be paid to you. Will the company pay for your flight every time you have to have to travel back home?


----------



## qatspin

*hi*

hi,

its a total package with all allowances included . ticket fare will be paid seperately.Am not sure what is the max salary range for grade 12..


----------

